# No Sound from Harman Kardon AVR 1700



## RayD (Nov 25, 2004)

Just set up my TS4K a few days ago hooked up to my H/K AVR. On initial setup, everything worked great. Of course, the H/K is an older version so it was just passing 1080p but the sound was working great. Wake up this morning and the picture is fine but I cannot get the audio to pass sound through the receiver. I have tried a bunch of stuff that I have found on here, as well as other forums regarding no sound, and it's still not working. The last thing that I could do is a total reset and start over but I haven't done it yet due to all the login stuff for the various content providers I would have to re-enter. I have tried plugging it directly into the tv and it works fine but somewhere along the way the H/K and TS4K just decided they don't want to talk to each other! I don't have any free HDMI ports on the TV so I was hoping this would work....and it did...for 24 hours. Thanks for reading my rant. Any ideas?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Did a software update happen after you initially got thinks set up? Be sure to check in Settings > Audio that the sound formats that are auto-detected work with your receiver.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Optical (toslink), RCA or Hdmi? Is the ts4k in the tv or receiver?


----------

